# Coat/Color question.



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

OK. So the way Tanner's coat kinda confuses me. Hi coat is more fluffy and longer than Molly's. His tail, remind me of like a Malamute's or Husky's tail. Its so plush or fluffy.lol. I love it too! 

Also, when we got Tanner, he was listed as "German Shepherd Mix". Well figured that because, he has a white spot on his chest, and white or gray on his paws and chin. For those who breed and/or own Black German Shepherds, do any of your dogs or puppies look like this or have this in their coats?

Here are some pics of Tanner:








You can see his gray chin aka his "goatee"









You can probably see how Tanner's coat is longer than Molly's.









You can see his white spot, and his coat









His fluffiness and fluffy tail









Him and more fluffiness.









Tanner walking but you can see his fluffiness



























White spot

A good photo of Tanner's white spot and fluffiness:









Also, he has a wide forehead. But I am just curious about his coat and some of the whiteness.

I love Tanner very much! He is my baby boy! His personality is perfect, he will give you his paw!

I am just wondering about this, if you think he is something else, feel free to say. If you think he is full, thats great too. Nothing will change how much I love Tanner.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He is a handsome dude.

He does look like a mix to me. Not because of the white spot on his chest, there are plenty of purebred, registered GSDs that have white on their chests.

His build is that makes me say "mix". In some pics his head looks quite "shepherdy" and in others, not so much.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks.

My dad was thinking Lab, because of his forehead. My aunt and her family have a yellow lab and he has a similar forehead.

My mom said bear.lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Also breeders, who breed black gsds are welcome to add their input.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm with Tracy on this one. He looks to be a GSD, but it's his structure that makes me think otherwise. White spots are pretty common on GSD's, especially when their pups. The white spot usually grows out though. If you really want to know, you can always do a DNA test on him to find out exactly what he is.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I heard DNA tests were not very accurate or not reliable.

Depending on the cost, I may consider it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some are saying Norwegian Elkhound.lol


----------

